# [A]Khaz´goroth Sin Nombre sucht Spieler für MH/BT



## Grimix (6. Juli 2008)

*Sin Nombre sucht Verstärkung für BT & Sunwell
*
*Wer wir sind:
*Wir sind eine lockere, nette aber trotzdem ambitionierte Raidgemeinschaft mit einem Altersdurchschnitt weit über der 18. Spaß am Zusammenspiel mit Anspruch ist die Devise.

*Was wir suchen:
*
Alle Klassen außer: Schurken, Hexenmeister, Paladine,  Holy Priester

*Was wir erwarten:
*Wir erwarten von euch, dass ihr euren Char spielen könnt, angemessenes Equip aufweist, immer versucht das bestmögliche aus eurem Char zu holen und engagiert an den Raids teilnehmt. Kritikfähigkeit und ein guter Umgangston sollten selbstverständlich sein.

*Was wir bieten:
*Wir bieten euch eine gut organisierte Gemeinschaft inkl. Homepage, TS & DKP. Die Raids finden 3x die Woche (Mo, Do, SO) statt. Es stehen die Instanzen Berg Hyjal und der schwarze Tempel an. Sunwell wird momentan auch beschnuppert sofern es die restliche Zeit zulässt. Der Fokus liegt momentan auf das equippen der Mitglieder und die Vorbereitung auf die ersten ernsthaften Schritte in Sunwell.

Seid ihr neugierig geworden? Dann bewerbt euch unter:
www.sinnombre-raids.de


----------



## Grimix (6. Juli 2008)

Derzeit von uns Gesuchte Klassen(Stand 06.07.08):



1 Heil Schamanen




Mindesteqip T5 oder vergleichbar.


Bitte bewerbt euch unter :


http://www.sinnombre-raids.de


----------



## Ronny799 (9. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Ronny799 (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny799 (10. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Ronny799 (15. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Nightline (15. Juli 2008)

-.- Ronny -.- 4 posts und davon alle 4 /push  ... 

anscheinend will keiner bei raiden oder liest dieses forum nicht, von daher bringt auch der push nix


----------



## Ronny799 (29. Juli 2008)

Derzeit von uns Gesuchte Klassen(Stand 29.07.08):



1 Heil Schamanen
1 Heil Druide
1 Priester Shadow



Mindesteqip T5 oder vergleichbar.


Bitte bewerbt euch unter :


http://www.sinnombre-raids.de


----------



## Grimix (15. August 2008)

Update 15.08.08

Siehe Erster Post!


----------

